# Friction Lacquer Over CA



## ograywolf (Nov 8, 2005)

Has anybody tried using a coat of friction lacquer as the final step of a CA finish?  In other words, do all the steps you would do to get a good CA finish, and then burn a final coat of friction lacquer on.  It sure brings up a very high gloss, and seems to be hard as a rock.  No clue though as to longevity.

Dave


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 8, 2005)

One of our members, who has earned my greatest respect for his knowledge and experience, uses this method among others.  Check out Russ Fairfield's post http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=9464 .


----------



## jkoehler (Nov 9, 2005)

Well, I am glad to see that someone else has tried this. I tried it the other nite when I wasn't happy with the shine of a pen I was making. The Shellawax really brought out the shine.
I was going to post to see if I was doing something wrong by doing it.
I think that this may become my normal routine now.


----------



## BogBean (Nov 9, 2005)

CA with a friction polish top is the finish I use the most. This finish has worked out very well for me after I learned how to apply the CA...


----------



## gerryr (Nov 9, 2005)

Doesn't the friction polish just wear off in a short time?


----------



## Dario (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Doesn't the friction polish just wear off in a short time?



YEP!  But it will help show the pen better during the most critical time -- selling it LOL.

If you've done a good job with the CA though, I think you won't really need it IMHO.

Another caveat...be careful while applying the friction polish...you cmust not let it heat up as much as usual else you may damage/melt the CA underneath.


----------



## ograywolf (Nov 9, 2005)

I actually asked about using lacquer, not shellac.  I had already tried shellac and Krystal Coat, and found both to be too soft.  I think the heat from the friction may help the lacquer bond to the CA.  I just made 5 El Grande pens using this process.  They ranged from Spalted Maple to Desert Ironwood, (even did a Juniper one), and I thought they all came out well.




<br />


----------



## Dan (Nov 12, 2005)

To all - 

I've used Rennaisance (sp?)wax instead of the friction polish on lots of woods (and even a few acrylics) and have had wonderful results.  Friction polish can seriously cloud your CA if you get it too hot (and that's how it works, right?).  Put the Rennaisance on lightly and spin it to a glass-like shine on the lathe.  It fills the smalls and shines like nobody's business.  It's much more durable than the FP and can be reapplied anytime if you have a buffer system.  For what it's worth...

BTW, OGraywolf, those are somre real beauties!


----------



## Daniel (Nov 13, 2005)

I hae always doen the CA Then frictioin polish. I found I have to let the Polish cure for a while or it is prone to picking up finger prints. Would like to avoid that wait if possible. I will try the Ren Wax on my next pen.
Like all things pens only look new when they are new. I certainly hope that everlasting finish will be found some day.
but for now I am satisfied withthe Gaze of people when they see  a fresh pen just out of the lathe. shining like glass, they say "How do you get it to shine like that" Taking my lead from Eagles no tutorial policy, I simply say, Because I'm a master at wood finishing. I alsonever leave the URL of this group just laying around where they could find it and descover my real secrets.


----------



## rtjw (Nov 13, 2005)

I dont use much friction polish any mmore. I use the CA and then I take carnuba wax and go over it for the final touch.


----------



## rtparso (Nov 13, 2005)

I use PPP as a final finish on all my pens. It is wax and fine abrasive in one. So buff and wax in one. 
What is friction lacquer?
Brand?
Source?


----------



## jwoodwright (Nov 13, 2005)

This is why I sell so many Corian.  People want a finish that lasts Forever...


----------

